# What are you wearing right now?



## epoch (Jan 10, 2017)

post a pic or describe it in words, could be pjs or casual or formal w/e im just curious about tbt members' senses of style 

im wearing long pant pjs colored black (p fuzzy too) and short sleeve shirt w red white and black stripes. ill post pic next time c:


----------



## Antonio (Jan 10, 2017)

At the moment, nothing.


----------



## epoch (Jan 10, 2017)

Antonio said:


> At the moment, nothing.



primitive fashion, i see. simplicity at its finest


----------



## KeatAlex (Jan 10, 2017)

Slacks, Polo, Jacket, Shoes, Necklace. 

I'm serving basicness, honey.


----------



## Koden (Jan 10, 2017)

a hoodie that's about 3 sizes too big, and cozy socks


----------



## epoch (Jan 10, 2017)

KeatAlex said:


> Slacks, Polo, Jacket, Shoes, Necklace.
> 
> I'm serving basicness, honey.


how refreshing. no sarcasm intended 


Koden said:


> a hoodie that's about 3 sizes too big, and cozy socks



cozy socks FTW (for the winter lol )


----------



## Koden (Jan 10, 2017)

epoch said:


> how refreshing. no sarcasm intended
> 
> 
> cozy socks FTW (for the winter lol )



as much as i shouldnt have, that made me laugh


----------



## smolfriskeh (Jan 10, 2017)

I'm wearing a super warm long sleeve blue shirt, shorts, a portable heater, and like 62 blankets c:


----------



## tabris (Jan 10, 2017)

black velvet sweater a size too big, grey turtleneck, black skinny jeans and vegan leather black doc martens... poster boy for the apathetic liberal arts student right here


----------



## sock (Jan 10, 2017)

A totoro onesie - is there any other clothing?


----------



## ibelleS (Jan 10, 2017)

An extremely faded and oversized navy shirt with the Intel Inside logo on it, but it says "geek inside" instead, and white fuzzy PJ pants with owls on them


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 10, 2017)

A camo t-shirt with black skinny jeans and beige socks while lying in bed writing this post!


----------



## cIementine (Jan 10, 2017)

a pyjama shirt, pyjama shorts and a hoodie


----------



## verb1999 (Jan 10, 2017)

A T-shirt and some Dickies.


----------



## KatRose (Jan 10, 2017)

Spoiler: I LOVE THIS SHIRT SO MUCH RN






also wearing a really cute pair of black high heel booties


----------



## Irelia (Jan 10, 2017)

Oversized sweatshirt and sweatpants
attractive right


----------



## aschton (Jan 10, 2017)

trade school's class t-shirt and a pair of PJ-Pants seeing we had a snow day today


----------



## intropella (Jan 10, 2017)

maroon hoodie, black wind breaker jacket from uniqlo, blue jeans, and black nike shoes.
v o v


----------



## littletwinclouds (Jan 10, 2017)

it's super hot right now so just an over-sized navy t-shirt i wear as a PJ top... and the aircon


----------



## piichinu (Jan 10, 2017)

uniform shirt and shorts too lazy to take off the shirt and change cuz it's tight 
only took off my skirt and sweater


----------



## Soigne (Jan 10, 2017)

Black skinny jeans, black adidas superstars, grey shirt & a grey sweater. It's cold


----------



## wassop (Jan 11, 2017)

skinny jeans, a black walking dead shirt and a black cardigan, black boot socks and green lace up style boots


----------



## epoch (Jan 11, 2017)

wassop said:


> skinny jeans, a black walking dead shirt and a black cardigan, black boot socks and green lace up style boots



you sound like you have good style, i love black clothing &#55357;&#56384;


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Jan 11, 2017)

A shirt... shorts... Pretty meh.


----------



## Aniko (Jan 11, 2017)

Black and white pajama pants, gray hoodie.


----------



## epoch (Jan 11, 2017)

my black university t shirt, grey sweatpants, and a snk jacket


----------



## Zireael (Jan 11, 2017)

Pink Hello Kitty pajamas rip


----------



## cIementine (Jan 11, 2017)

i'm wearing mom jeans and a terminator 2 shirt


----------



## lemoncrossing (Jan 11, 2017)

My school uniform. Maroon polo shirt with an obnoxiously big school logo, black pants, and class sweatshirt.


----------



## Samansu (Jan 11, 2017)

I am wearing a blue and green plaid headband, light blue sweater, grey slacks, and black dress shoes. I am at work right now! XD


----------



## Claude (Jan 11, 2017)

A white shirt with black elephant print, long black cardigan, black leggings, black ankle boots.


----------



## Lululand (Jan 11, 2017)

Long black socks, blue high-waist jeggings, a crop top with red and pink flowers on it, and a long maroon cardigan with big pockets.


----------



## Mistymayz (Jan 11, 2017)

my pjs which is basically my tattered disneyland shirt (snow white) and the ever fashionable walmart brand sweatpants

SO CLASSY HUH


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Jan 11, 2017)

this shirt, adidas joggers, vans, and some sort of windbreaker. it's pretty chilly so i wholeheartedly regret this decision


----------



## Crash (Jan 11, 2017)

tshirt & sweatpants. literally the only thing i seem to wear apart from work clothes


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Jan 11, 2017)

Jeans and nothing else.


----------



## nostalgibra (Jan 11, 2017)

Light blue tank top and gray lounge pants. Also under some blankies. :3


----------



## Cazqui (Jan 12, 2017)

The same clothes I've had on for 5 days straight


----------



## epoch (Jan 12, 2017)

Cazqui said:


> The same clothes I've had on for 5 days straight



amazing...


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 12, 2017)

Red tank top with red stars on it, sweatpants, and a fuzzy robe! I'm so ready to hit the hay.


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 12, 2017)

black skiny jeans, blue sweater with some peint on it,  black socks and boots. also my hair is part of this Outfit it is a gross mess that makes me look even uglier lol


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jan 12, 2017)

My boyfriend's leopard print boxers (as shorts!) and.. A blanket!


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 12, 2017)

Red flannel shirt, grey t-shirt, black skinny jeans, some pink fuzzy ankle socks, and a rose quartz necklace. :')
(Also @ people including shoes in their descriptions, how can you wear shoes indoors </3)


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jan 12, 2017)

Clothes.


----------



## Invisible again (Jan 12, 2017)

A white t-shirt and black jeans. Stylish, I know.


----------



## KatRose (Jan 12, 2017)

Today is a gray turtleneck, dark blue skinny jeans, and this really comfy jacket I got from my choir trip last year.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jan 12, 2017)

My super soft and cozy Olaf pajamas, I got at Wal-Mart on clearance for $4 bucks. I'm also wearing some really soft, cozy slippers.


----------



## Soraru (Jan 12, 2017)

pajamjams.


----------



## epoch (Jan 12, 2017)

brown bear onesie or however tf you spell it


----------



## N a t (Jan 12, 2017)

A Nickelodeon T-shirt and some cute bunny bottoms!


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 12, 2017)

Purple tee, with a small pocket on the left. Jeggings, socks that look like shoes, and a warm, fuzzy robe.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 12, 2017)

Leopard-print footie pajamas.  Lol.


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 12, 2017)

A towel XD


----------



## epoch (Jan 12, 2017)

pinklolipop34 said:


> A towel XD


same here LOL


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 12, 2017)

Now I'm wearing my PJ's. Yellow tank top with a green fish on it, and fluffy shorts with white hearts.


----------



## tsukiboshi (Jan 13, 2017)

fuzzy socks and pajamas


----------



## Ichigo. (Jan 13, 2017)

a grey sports team hoodie and some striped sweat pants.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 13, 2017)

Black skirt, grey and black top, black sweater, blue socks and black mary janes.


----------



## RedRum2514 (Jan 13, 2017)

All the clothes that I own are black or grey, I keep it very simple and most of the time I wear a long sleeved shirt and pants...


----------



## epoch (Jan 13, 2017)

flower sweater , black skirt and stockings, red boots c:


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 13, 2017)

A tank top. I live alone so I have a no pants policy for myself because living alone has perks.


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 13, 2017)

Gray hoodie, underneath is a graphic tee with the eeveeloution, gray leggings with foxes on them, and fuzzy socks with pink at the toes and heel.


----------



## cornimer (Jan 14, 2017)

A green sweater and dark jeans


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 14, 2017)

black jeans, black tshirt, black and green sweater over. also a fluffy blanket and splippers because it is cold


----------



## sej (Jan 14, 2017)

this with some leggings, i absolutely love this jumper!


----------



## Haskell (Jan 14, 2017)

I can't answer this. Lmao


----------



## cIementine (Jan 14, 2017)

a 'cullen baseball' twilight hoodie i've had since i was like 10 and in my twilight phase that is still two sizes too big and some toy story pyjama bottoms lmao


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 14, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> I can't answer this. Lmao



are u naked or do u not know what youre wearing or what ...


----------



## kylie32123 (Jan 14, 2017)

A blue under armour sweatshirt, underneath is an under armour T-shirt and jeans


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Jan 16, 2017)

Pajamas. A t-shirt with Gengar on it, and blue pajama pants.


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 16, 2017)

Blue tank top with dots and sweatpants.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Jan 16, 2017)

Black t-shirt, dark blue denim jeans, black socks. Men's fashion at its finest.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 16, 2017)

A patriots jersey and sweats.

- - - Post Merge - - -

It's not Sunday but whatevs.


----------



## N e s s (Jan 16, 2017)

Athletic shorts and a college t-shirt


----------



## smolfriskeh (Jan 16, 2017)

clothes c:
and a little bracelet thingy that lets me get into the cool building where I can put my 3DS in a machine, type in the name of an amiibo and one of the robot-arms in the machine grabs the amiibo and scans it c:


----------



## cIementine (Jan 16, 2017)

a koala kigurumi 
thanks aunt claire


----------



## piichinu (Jan 16, 2017)

an oversized beige sweater (they ran out of my size but i can manage x) + off-white wool thigh-highs and these new brownish orange tan (?) shoes i got



pumpkins said:


> a koala kigurumi
> thanks aunt claire



thought you were talking bout me there for a sec...


----------



## Corrie (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm wearing a grey long sleeve hoodie with black tights and white bootie slippers!


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 17, 2017)

pajamas but i need to change now bc i need to leave the house in like five minutes -_-


----------



## namiieco (Jan 17, 2017)

school uniform 
i'm usually too lazy to change after school but i usually take off my tights otherwise they'll get too much dog hair on them


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 17, 2017)

I'm wearing a Mickey Mouse pajama and Hello Kitty socks.


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 18, 2017)

black jeans, red white blue and black sweater and a black zip up over.


----------



## lars708 (Jan 18, 2017)

Burgundy colored pants and a basic white sweater


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 18, 2017)

clothes.


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 19, 2017)

Grey joggers, one of my "I solemnly swear that I am up to no good" shirts, and Christmas socks bc I'm keeping the hope alive, y'all.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ghost Soda said:


> clothes.



OH, YOU.


----------



## piske (Jan 19, 2017)

My pajamas! Navy blue sweatpants and an electric blue tee with a corgi on it lol


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jan 19, 2017)

Victoria secret panama bottoms, and an oversized t-shirt stolen from my boyfriend's closet ^_^


----------



## Holly... (Jan 19, 2017)

I am wearing the most ridiculous outfit... 

Grey track pants with a blue hoodie and a striped dress. Yes, a dress over track pants. I am a fashion QUEEN*

*And also I was cold OKAY ; )


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm wearing a peachy pink sweater, black skinny jeans, blue floral slip on shoes, an oversized denim jacket with fleece lining, and a dark purple and white striped snood. :') I'm too tired to try and look nice today lol.


----------



## Warszawa (Jan 19, 2017)

These INCREDIBLE Pok?mon pjs. I'm fashionable.


----------



## Buttonsy (May 27, 2017)

Pokemon t-shirt and pajama pants with white roses on them.


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2017)

This old hippie dress I found at a vintage store. Fuchsia/darker pink with random patterns on it :3


----------



## Romaki (May 27, 2017)

Black t-shirt with a grey butterfly on it and black sweatpants.


----------



## Drokmar (May 27, 2017)

I'm wearing a sea blue Fruit of the Loom tee, Ultramarine swim trunks with a white, tropical flower pattern down the sides, $5 Wal-Mart sandals and a brown leater cabbie hat. That style, yo!


----------



## Miii (May 27, 2017)

Sweatpants and a comfortable t shirt. I gives no ****s.


----------



## derezzed (May 27, 2017)

currently wearing a black/white adidas tee and red shorts
gonna have to change out of this in a few to go to work though ugh


----------



## kayleee (May 27, 2017)

A cute flowy summer dress that's a lil see thru oops lol


----------



## visibleghost (May 27, 2017)

black pants and a loose grey shirt. it's rly hot so i changed out of my sweater to this lmao


----------



## easpa (May 27, 2017)

Hoodie and tracksuit bottoms because I don't plan on leaving the house for another week and a half


----------



## Aniko (May 28, 2017)

Jeans and Akumu t-shirt. I also put on a black shirt because it was a bit cold. (but really I should be in PJ, it's almost 2am)


----------



## uyumin (May 28, 2017)

Leather jacket, black shirt, black jeans.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 28, 2017)

This question makes me uncomfortable...

BUT I am wearing a black shirt, black skirt, black socks, black shoes, and a purple and black sweater =]


----------



## Drokmar (May 28, 2017)

Light blue swim trunks and a pale green tee with a bear on it. No shoes required.


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2017)

same dress as yesterday aha so hot here and i love it so..


----------



## ibelleS (May 28, 2017)

Red PJ pants with Scottie dogs on them, and an oversized blue Adobe shirt from 2009


----------



## watercolorwish (May 28, 2017)

adidas sweatpants and a pokeball t shirt. i was gonna go running or something but forget it lol


----------



## Stalfos (May 28, 2017)

Light blue sweatpants. That's it.


----------



## Chris (May 28, 2017)

Denim hot pants, yellow crop top, and a long _Minions_ tank over the top. Bob & Stuart on the front; Kevin on the butt.


----------



## King Dorado (May 28, 2017)

running shoes and long blue pleated shorts with a braided leather belt.  i'll throw on a shirt when i leave the house later.


----------



## Soigne (May 28, 2017)

booty short nd a grey shirt because i'm not leaving my house today and it's hot


----------



## Trundle (May 28, 2017)

Navy blue joggers, white tee, and a black/grey button up hooded jacket. Just casual wear.


----------



## xiaonu (May 28, 2017)

Just an oversized T-shirt around the house. It's from my Hello Kitty loot crate!.


----------



## monica_chou8 (May 29, 2017)

Blue tee and white shorts.


----------



## Kuroh (May 29, 2017)

an oversized Dr. Strange shirt which is very comfy!!


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2017)

My morning coat/robe whatever you call it, just got up and having my breakfast so


----------



## Sanrio (May 29, 2017)

Causual T-Shirt with pajama pants on.


----------



## uyumin (May 29, 2017)

Black flannel, black ripped jeans, beanie


----------



## Licorice (May 30, 2017)

Black stockings, black mini skirt, and this lacey tank top. I really should get ready for bed.


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2017)

mustard-yellow sweather and flare jeans


----------



## Koopa K (May 30, 2017)

Just an old t-shirt, I just woke up and I have nowhere to be.


----------



## onionpudding (May 30, 2017)

A seraph of the end hoodie that's over-sized, yoga shorts, and my hair is clipped back. Also wearing fuzzy socks.


----------



## Joy (May 30, 2017)

My university shirt and shorts


----------



## piichinu (May 30, 2017)

Tank top and joggers


----------



## gravitycrossing (May 30, 2017)

clothes


----------



## Dim (May 30, 2017)

My Dean Ambrose shirt that I got off WWE.com!


----------



## ok.sean (May 30, 2017)

william & mary tee & adidas track pants

_its called fashion look it up_


----------



## Psydye (May 30, 2017)

A toon link glass window shirt w/ black pants. Wearing dark grey socks as well.


----------



## cyleris (May 31, 2017)

Blue thermal shirt (it's cold and windy), tank top, long pants, honestly very boring


----------



## visibleghost (May 31, 2017)

pajamas lol im sitting in bed chilling bc school starts at 11:40


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2017)

bath robe and a towel, decided to give my hair a mask and conditioner treatment earlier and im lazy


----------



## ibelleS (May 31, 2017)

Pink Revolutionary Girl Utena shirt with the spinning rose outlined in black
Pink, black, grey buffalo check PJ pants


----------



## CookieCrossing (May 31, 2017)

i made a thread like this in the basement, and then i found this one. I'm so stupid haha

well I'm wearing a red Ohio state sweatshirt, black leggings, and lime green crew socks.


----------



## Flare (May 31, 2017)

Gray Shirt with Black and White Pajama Pants. 
And some Black Socks.


----------



## kuri_kame (May 31, 2017)

teal and white stripped tank top, white shorts, and white socks


----------



## Corrie (May 31, 2017)

I am wearing a dark blue nightgown with lighter blue floral patterns on them. It's almost bed time here!


----------



## Ichiban (May 31, 2017)

Shorts. I'll be crawling into bed shortly.


----------



## B e t h a n y (May 31, 2017)

School uniform  it's really stylish


----------



## Ichiban (May 31, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> School uniform  it's really stylish



High fashion smh


----------



## B e t h a n y (May 31, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> High fashion smh



Haute couture honey


----------



## mermaidshelf (Jun 1, 2017)

The most comfortable, light shorts from Uniqlo and a graphic t-shirt, also from Uniqlo. I just realized I'm wearing all Uniqlo haha.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2017)

This blue shirt with flowers on it and panties... Not going in a few hours anyways lol


----------



## cIementine (Jun 1, 2017)

an oversized dr seuss nightshirt


----------



## Torterraxe (Jun 1, 2017)

a shirt with three owls with cat heads photoshopped in the place of the owl heads that says MEOWL in big letters. also some baby blue excercise shorts. usually i wear a dark garbage green pullover jacket thing that is way too big for me, along with my gray purse that i have messed up a bit from scratching at the zippers and strap when im nervous.


----------



## forestyne (Jun 1, 2017)

( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)

same thing i wear all the time; a plain long-sleeved t-shirt and my underwear. pants r for fools

- - - Post Merge - - -

I DO WEAR PANTS BTW, ill occasionally wear _sweatpants_but other than that i don't wear pants in the house. just my undies


----------



## puppyish (Jun 1, 2017)

i'm wearing nothing but my calvin klein undies cus i just got home and it's so hot outside :s


----------



## mogyay (Jun 1, 2017)

a pink hoodie that is cute but i bought it without realising it says play hard on the sleeves so now i can only wear it indoors and some jeans


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jun 1, 2017)

I swear I don't always look this awful.


----------



## uyumin (Jun 1, 2017)

Shorts, oversized power puff girls pink hoodie.


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 1, 2017)

a black shirt with a frilled collar, black ripped skinny jeans from topshop, an oversized denim jacket, and some new balances.


----------



## watercolorwish (Jun 2, 2017)

big adidas sweatshirt and boxers AKA the outfit for my entire summer


----------



## Hellfish (Jun 2, 2017)

My nice blue work/office shirt with a thermal underneath, black skinny jeans, black shoes with those white bottom bits and a high collared jacket cause it's winter in New Zealand atm ^-^


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 2, 2017)

Maroonish red t-shirt and some tan khakis


----------



## fruitbroker (Jun 5, 2017)

grey sweatpants, and a baggy navy blue shirt. lazy summer day haha


----------



## Psydye (Jun 5, 2017)

Grateful Dead t-shirt, w/ some jeans on.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2017)

A pink dress with flowers on it. Not my best and it's a bit tight but I kinda like it.


----------



## ANDYSV (Jun 6, 2017)

a nike tshirt and adidas shorts paired w/ apple watch 

feelin lazy soooo


----------



## Psydye (Jun 10, 2017)

Still a Grateful Dead t-shirt, w/ some grey briefs on.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2017)

towel and bath robe again  doing a hair mask treatment once again so yeah


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jun 10, 2017)

Clothes.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2017)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Clothes.



Oh really I thought you had a potato sack on 

Also switched to tank top and flare jeans now, had a black shirt over the top recently but it became too hot so probs gonna get something else again when i go.


----------



## Sin (Jun 10, 2017)

pajamas... dont really think i should go into detail on that LOL but i am wearing... some... clothes.


----------



## 5cm/s (Jun 10, 2017)

This t-shirt from Uniqlo and shorts! I tucked in the shirt into my shorts, and I rolled up the t-shirt sleeves twice, so I think I look pretty cool hehe


----------



## MayorTasha (Jun 10, 2017)

A shirt I bought from Harajuku which has little doodles of various items and a long black pleated skirt from uniqlo. It's one of my favourite things to wear.


----------



## BeanScribbles (Jun 10, 2017)

A hoodie and sweatpantss


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Jun 10, 2017)

An ACNL Redd "Seems Legit" shirt and grey shorts, I bought the shirt off of Ebay and it came in the mail a few days ago.


----------



## Soigne (Jun 10, 2017)

A white t-shirt & some black jeans just like almost every other day


----------



## abc123wee (Jun 10, 2017)

An old t-shirt, black sweatpants, and a man-bun. My typical weekend with nothing to do attire


----------



## cIementine (Jun 10, 2017)

some mickey mouse crop top with the decal kinda melted off that i now use as pjs, and some marvel pj shorts


----------



## carp (Jun 10, 2017)

shorts, tshirt+jumper in various pastel shades


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2017)

One of my Noire (hyperdimension neptunia) shirts and flare jeans and socks bc my feet freeze too easily


----------



## Bcat (Jun 11, 2017)

uhhhhhh... khakis


----------



## pinkbunny (Jun 12, 2017)

Grey sweatpants I got from my supermarket and a very old tshirt with a cat on it. ^^'
In all fairness I am sick, so I'm allowed to dress for comfort at the moment ahaha


----------



## Psydye (Jun 12, 2017)

A pastel tie dye t-shirt w/ blue briefs on.


----------



## bonucci (Jun 12, 2017)

I'm wearing a striped dark blue and white dress! I used to wear it out but the more I looked at it, the more I realized it looked more like pajamas than actual.. going out clothes. So now i'm wearing it to sleep!


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jun 12, 2017)

Purple sweatpants and a black tank top c:


----------



## Chicha (Jun 12, 2017)

A light green Yoshi shirt and lavender pajamas.


----------



## uyumin (Jun 12, 2017)

Black sweater, shorts and Jordan's


----------



## boujee (Jun 13, 2017)

skin


----------



## gyarachomp17 (Jun 16, 2017)

I'm wearing a Pok?mon muscle tee and average jogging shorts. It's hot right now, I'm going to die of heatstroke if I put on a long-sleeve.


----------



## Dim (Jun 16, 2017)

Bcat said:


> uhhhhhh... khakis
> View attachment 201158


Sound hideous!


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jun 16, 2017)

Snoopy shirt that's like 6 sizes too big, my pajama pants That Have Whales And Fishes. (Rivaled only by my Birds With Funny Hats pajama pants)

- - - Post Merge - - -

And apparently Cheez-it crumbs...


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2017)

My "Do it for Lowee" Neptunia shirt with Next White on it, flare jeans, socks, undies  

Also had my new hoodie on but took it off when I went inside


----------



## Bunny D.va (Jun 16, 2017)

My boyfriend's kill la kill tank and some sleeping pants.  I don't like to dress up unless I'm going out.  And I rarely ever go out, lol!


----------



## watercolorwish (Jun 16, 2017)

black harem pants and a faded bee and puppycat t shirt


----------



## Psydye (Jun 17, 2017)

A mushroom tie dye shirt, w/ khaki pants and socks.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2017)

A tiedye play suit thing, might have to wash the legs later though cause it's a bit dirty. A bit big but I can still have it since my butt is large lol.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 17, 2017)

Purple Black and Red Tie Dye shirt I made, purple and black sweater, black tulle maxi skirt, maryjanes, and purple and pink donut socks. Probably the most colorful outfit I've worn in forever.


----------



## Jesusrey91 (Jun 17, 2017)

dark blue denim jeans, beige working boots, whine red and white horizontal striped polo shirt... IK weird combo, boots and polo shirt lol


----------



## A spooky ghost! (Jun 17, 2017)

A pink dress, it's the hottest day of the year here☺


----------



## Greys0n (Jun 17, 2017)

sports bra and shorts


----------



## Chris (Jun 17, 2017)

Black tank top and black shorts. I usually hate wearing all-black but it's too warm in the house for jeans and I couldn't be bothered to change my shirt as well.


----------



## ivysaurs (Jun 17, 2017)

I've been wearing a house robe the entire day. It's ridiculous lol


----------



## ZagZig321 (Jun 17, 2017)

I'm wearing some black shorts and a black tank that say "nope" on it ;3 (it's summer and super hot)


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jun 18, 2017)

Granny clothes bc it's that time of the month. yikes.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2017)

brown fringed suede vest.. glad i can still wear it bc my mom washed it smh, black tank top and denim shorts !


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 21, 2017)

- khaki shorts from JCPenny
- Navy blue long sleeve top from Forever21
- Nude sandals 
- Heart shaped necklace


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 21, 2017)

Coffee pajama set from Wal Mart! These pajamas are adorbs (today's good mood is sponsored by coffee)


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 21, 2017)

A midi black skirt with a meshy/lace outer layer. A black and white striped tee and a black cardigan. 
Jewelry: my star labret, a glass jellyfish plug in my one stretched ear, and of course my koa wood ring.


----------



## piske (Jul 21, 2017)

A hoodie and jeans, even though it's like 75 degrees here.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 21, 2017)

My rusty-red patchwork shirt, undies and socks


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 21, 2017)

black jeans n a big blue hoodie


----------



## MarisaMatsu (Jul 21, 2017)

Random Tshirt and soccer shorts


----------



## Chicha (Jul 21, 2017)

Today I'm wearing a gray long sleeved shirt and black shorts.


----------



## uyumin (Jul 21, 2017)

Leather jacket, gray shirt, black jeans


----------



## Franny (Jul 21, 2017)

sweatpants and a tank top. i'm at home today


----------



## Twisterheart (Jul 21, 2017)

Pajamas. A blue tee with a cat face on it, and then white pants with a bunch of pastel kitties on them


----------



## lumenue (Jul 21, 2017)

Leggings and a baggy tank top, it's really hot today!


----------



## hestu (Jul 21, 2017)

a green tank top, baggy gray shorts, and sneakers with little birds on them


----------



## hybristophile6 (Jul 21, 2017)

red and green plaid pj bottoms, red string vest, black adidas hoodie, and hello kitty slippers


----------



## tumut (Jul 21, 2017)

A shirt


----------



## dizzy bone (Jul 21, 2017)

Track pants from uniqlo and a shirt.


----------



## smallpeach (Jul 22, 2017)

A Mimikyu shirt and black jeans [SUB]wait why am i still wearing jeans it's bedtime tho[/SUB]
I ironically but unironically only wear black


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 22, 2017)

Some black cargo shorts and a blue t-shirt with dark turquoise stripes


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 22, 2017)

A black lace maxi skirt, and a long sleeved striped blue/teal/navy colored shirt.


----------



## Dim (Jul 22, 2017)

sweaty clothing


----------



## rbell2915 (Jul 22, 2017)

Woodland MARPAT.


----------

